
The Climate Crisis, Migration, and Refugees - atlasunshrugged
https://www.brookings.edu/research/the-climate-crisis-migration-and-refugees/
======
adrianN
It is ironic that the overlap of people who are against immigrants and people
who deny that climate change is a serious problem is so high.

